# strange error zfs and highpoint raid card



## wonslung (Dec 28, 2009)

One of my NAS machines has a highpoint rocketraid 2340

It ran FreeBSD 7_stable with ZFS fine for months.  I recently upgraded to 8.0

Everything seemed to work fine for awhile but now i'm getting strange errors.

I'll be streaming an xvid from the machine over samba and it will lock up, in the console i'll see a message something like this:



```
hptrr: Synchronize cache failed
```

and then the alarm on the raid card will start sounding.  from this point the machine locks up completely and the only way to do anything is to cut the power

I can't find a lot of info about this error online.....does anyone have any idea what this is?


----------



## wonslung (Dec 28, 2009)

ok, it just happened again

This is the full output.  It doesnt' survive to make it to the logs so i typed it out....i think i got it charcter for character but i might be wrong...


```
hptrr: ATA regs: error 4, sector count 90d8, LBA low 547d, LBA 58, LBA high ed, device 40, status 41

hptrr: start channel [0,0]
hptrr: device disconnected on channel [0,0]
(da4:hptrr0:0:4:0): Sychronize cache failed, status == 0x39, scsi status == 0x0
```


----------



## VictorM (Dec 28, 2009)

did you check the latest firmware version for your RAID card?


----------

